# Dazzling Display



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Work (PHWFF.org) and the weather have kept me off the river this month. I managed one monster catfish, and some smaller bass and sunfish, from the float tube, a couple of weeks ago.

Yesterday, I hit the water with a vengeance and braved the rain. It was a beautiful fall day, with a dazzling display of autumn colors, and crystal clear water. 

This fish were on the smaller side, but it was a great day to be on the river.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Mike as always your pictures tell a great story for our minds to comprehend. I too have been chasing the gill population who are eager to bite lately. Thanks to mother nature their colors, to the average fisher, are unimaginable. That fallen tree could house more fish than most have caught in a years time. This is the time of year to get out on the water. Ladies and gentlemen please remember August! You folks who don't get the chance to go often - go fishing now! You wont regret the trip or the time on the water I promise...and remember take a kid! It could re-arrange his/her whole priority list for the rest of their life! ...and what could be better?


----------



## boodave (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice Mike. The San Marcos, right? Looks like a bead head something in the bass' mouth. What about the cichlids?


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing your stories and pics, Mike! I'll be moving to San Antonio soon and was a little apprehensive about leaving my house on Lake Conroe and proximity to Galveston. Perusing your adventures lately, though, has me super excited to bust out my long rods again and start exploring your beautiful Hill Country rivers and streams! Hope we can fish together sometime soon...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

TxAdam said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your stories and pics, Mike! I'll be moving to San Antonio soon and was a little apprehensive about leaving my house on Lake Conroe and proximity to Galveston. Perusing your adventures lately, though, has me super excited to bust out my long rods again and start exploring your beautiful Hill Country rivers and streams! Hope we can fish together sometime soon...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Welcome to the Hill Country!

Let's go fishing


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Golden said:


> Mike as always your pictures tell a great story for our minds to comprehend. I too have been chasing the gill population who are eager to bite lately. Thanks to mother nature their colors, to the average fisher, are unimaginable. That fallen tree could house more fish than most have caught in a years time. This is the time of year to get out on the water. Ladies and gentlemen please remember August! You folks who don't get the chance to go often - go fishing now! You wont regret the trip or the time on the water I promise...and remember take a kid! It could re-arrange his/her whole priority list for the rest of their life! ...and what could be better?


"That fallen tree" has produced some amazing fish over the years. In summer, winter, spring, and fall.

Here is what is looks like in different seasons.

Happy Thanksgiving to all.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

boodave said:


> Nice Mike. The San Marcos, right? Looks like a bead head something in the bass' mouth. What about the cichlids?


That is the "Flying Cat", with dumbbell eyes, designed by David Ellzey. I cast it to a deep hole, between two cypress trees. Game on.

The Rio Grande cichlids are in deep eddies this time of year. Look for them in log jams, out of the current.


----------

